# Best Audi RS6 Replica Wheels



## techecr (Sep 23, 2009)

I have a 2002 Audi TT Roadster and looking for any suggestions on where to find the best rated RS6 replicas wheels. I am looking for Silver concave 5x100 19". If anyone has any suggestions on where to look please let me know. Thank you for you time and have a great week!


----------



## techecr (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: Best Audi RS6 Replica Wheels (techecr)*

anyone....help? Thank you


----------



## techecr (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: Best Audi RS6 Replica Wheels (techecr)*

can someone help?


----------



## techecr (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: Best Audi RS6 Replica Wheels (techecr)*

anyone? Buler


----------



## portlandmchorse (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: Best Audi RS6 Replica Wheels (techecr)*

Call Achtuning.com


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: Best Audi RS6 Replica Wheels (portlandmchorse)*

^ Thanks for the referral! 
Unfortunately the last set of HRS6-172 wheels that we had in 5x100 has sold as well as the last set in a high enough offset to use with spacers safely. Our closest option currently would be our 19x8.0" ET35 with 20mm adapters which would put you at a final offset of ET15. I'm not experienced enough with extreme TT fitments to tell you how well that would work. We currently have 3 sets remaining in that size at clearance prices of 30% off if you'd like to give them a try








http://shop.achtuning.com/inde...D=874


----------



## techecr (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: Best Audi RS6 Replica Wheels ([email protected])*

thank you and I appreciate the help.


----------

